# Return the barker



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

I am the lady from almost a year ago that got a 5 1/5 month old pup shipped to seattle from vegas. She was a fearful dog and screamed and barked from night one. I was so upset because my previous havanese did not bark and this breeder assured me that the new pup was not a barker. I almost returned her but the breeder was too difficult, I figured I could make it work. Long story short, at the time I got great advice from you all and we have limped through. But...i am so depressed. This dog is still so difficult. She barks and cries and complains all day long! I work mostly from home and I can not get any work done. I am to the point where I really don't even like her. I have tried everything. We do tricks, and ball and run and loves and games and toys and treats to chew. I even got a vibrating bark collar. (Not shock collar). I found out the pup was not socialized so she fears everyone and every little noise sets her off. I don't know what to do. She is soooooooo loving and darling to me. But my life is a wreck. I have to leave the house just to get away from her. Please.....any ideas. PS tomorrow I take her to daycare for the first time because I have workers at my house tomorrow and she will go crazy. But......I have concerns about the day care because she has bitten b4 as well. Help!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, what a dilemma. I dont know what to say. I do know that something needs to be done, you cant live your life miserable. Hopefully, you can find a way that will be better for you. Good luck.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If it's in your budget, I think you would benefit from a trainer. Did you go to puppy classes? Those might help with socialization problems.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tracy Woo said:


> I am the lady from almost a year ago that got a 5 1/5 month old pup shipped to seattle from vegas. She was a fearful dog and screamed and barked from night one. I was so upset because my previous havanese did not bark and this breeder assured me that the new pup was not a barker. I almost returned her but the breeder was too difficult, I figured I could make it work. Long story short, at the time I got great advice from you all and we have limped through. But...i am so depressed. This dog is still so difficult. She barks and cries and complains all day long! I work mostly from home and I can not get any work done. I am to the point where I really don't even like her. I have tried everything. We do tricks, and ball and run and loves and games and toys and treats to chew. I even got a vibrating bark collar. (Not shock collar). I found out the pup was not socialized so she fears everyone and every little noise sets her off. I don't know what to do. She is soooooooo loving and darling to me. But my life is a wreck. I have to leave the house just to get away from her. Please.....any ideas. PS tomorrow I take her to daycare for the first time because I have workers at my house tomorrow and she will go crazy. But......I have concerns about the day care because she has bitten b4 as well. Help!


Oh you poor thing. I can relate to lots of barking! Biying is another thing. What does the vet say? I agree with irnfit re training, but the vet may find...allergy, earinfection, reaction to flea/tick? If I lived near you I would babysit her for a while...so you could breath a little while.:

We have a barker too. (one of three) She wants attention continuiously. We put her in her crate for a rest. Not an angry thing, just a rest, sometimes with a Bullystick or a huge raw lamb bone. (I buy the Primal brand.) Also I have a top cover on the crate to have her feel more secure.
We dont isolate her, just contain and distract.

If she goes to bed at nite too late, she doesnt get enough sleep, and this too makes her more barky! She sleeps in a crate all cushied up, right next to my bed...actually all three sleep in there crates right next to my bed. It calms them and they dont bark. We may "pay" for this at some point if we need to leave them at home with a sitter!?

We use Compose,from the vet, in July(fireworks) and bad weather conditions.
Also Benedryl has worked for my 4th dog who is very old.

Don't mix or give Benedryl and/or Compose without talking to your vet.

Hope something helps. Keep us posted.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

If you live in Seattle, try to find homeopat vet! I know one similar case here. After she (jack russel) was put on homeopatic medicines she changed totally and completely! No agression, no barking, no biting... It is worth trying!
Mrina&Roki


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

it sounds as if you got your pup from a questionable breeder and then shipped the puppy... poor little thing was probably deeply traumatized during his very sensitive formative weeks. Not sure what to tell you, but I hope others read your post and realize what can happen when a pup doesn't come from a good place.
def. get a trainer in, should have done that a LONG time ago...
Sorry for the painful honesty here.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

More painful honesty here. If you are truly beginng to dislike the pup, and have to leave your own home just to get away from her, the best thing for both of you might be to contact Havanese Rescue. A foster home might have better luck with her. It sounds like you have tried everything and that is very admirable. If however, you have come to the end of your rope, PLEASE contact HRI. Believe me, the dog can sense your stress and unhappiness and is reacting to it. Muddling through may not make it better.
Turning her over to HRI does not mean failure. It simply means despite everything you have done, it's just not the right fit for either of you. She could go to a foster home and you would accomplish two things. 1. you would have less stress in your life allowing you to get your work done and in your spare time research a really great breeder with a puppy that IS a good fit for you and 2. your current pup would be given a chance to find a home that is just right for her. A win/win all the way around. 
Good luck to you both.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with Susan. I had a little dog that didn't make it and it went to a good home in Huntsville. then I had a protection dog that didn't like children, I sent him back. Dogs are really not like children, you can re-home dogs, you just wish you could your children, especially the teenagers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have to agree and a situation where you dislike your dog can only go from bad to worse, unless you have the desire to seek out professional training (one on one) with a trainer that really knows what they are doing, not some hoke from Craigslist that claims to be an expert, but really isn't.

What exactly is triggering the barking? Have you had him see a vet to make sure there isn't any illness, pain, infection?..  

If you do decide to rehome, contact Havanese Rescue, they will see that he is trained and rehomed in a home that is well suited for his personality.

Sadly, not all breeds or personalities are compatible with all individuals.ALl you can do is do the right thing for him and yourself, which may mean calling Rescue.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I agree with Susan. I had a little dog that didn't make it and it went to a good home in Huntsville. then I had a protection dog that didn't like children, I sent him back. Dogs are really not like children, you can re-home dogs, *you just wish you could your children, especially the teenagers*.


LOL. I find the middle school years to be the most challenging, the teens..not as bad as the pre-teens in my house.

I have known people who have had to rehome dogs, mostly for biting and aggression around children, but ultimately, the dogs found a home where they thrived and did well.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Tracy Woo said:


> I was so upset because my previous havanese did not bark and this breeder assured me that the new pup was not a barker. I almost returned her but the breeder was too difficult, I figured I could make it work.


I wonder if consumers should start reporting breeders like yours to the Better Business Bureau. Maybe you can ask an attorney to read your puppy contract with your breeder to see if you have any options. Had the breeder been less difficult, it sounds like you would have returned the dog a year ago. Can you take the breeder to small claims court to get a full refund?

I'm not judging you. When I first thought of getting a dog, I saw a cute little Bichon outside of Rite Aide near my house and asked the young lady where she got the dog. She said that the dog was shipped to her, and she picked him at the airport! I live two metro stops from DCA and thought it was a great idea at the time to ship the dog! I really am not a stupid person, but I didn't know that reputable breeders will not ship a dog.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucille, you are very wise!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm, I dont know if I agree with the statement that reputable breeders will not ship their dogs. I think some do and will. It depends on the situation, and the method, of course.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. It sounds like you have tried everything in your power, and I can only imagine how frustrating and devastating this feels. I echo two sentiments that have already been put forth. The first: if you are committed to the dog, spend the money on an excellent trainer (if you have not already done so). This will not remake your dog into an entirely new dog, but it will hopefully help you ameliorate the behavior and learn techniques to deal with what you can't fix so you can be comfortable and happy in your home. The second sentiment: there is no shame in re-homing your dog if you are at your limits and feel she would be happier elsewhere (I know this is a very painful decision to make!). Havanese rescue is the way to go, and I'm sure you will find they will support and respect your decision. 

You will find the right solution!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The little dog we had before we found Havanese was, what I believe may have been a badly bred Havanese. She was turned in to her local shelter because her family found her "difficult." We adopted her and found that she was a dog that had trust issues. She was a fear biter. Luckily we had no children in our home. She was fine with other dogs. It took a LOT of patience and several years, yes years, for her to come to trust us fully and work past most of her problems. 
She was much loved in our home and we miss our sweet Maggie to this day. The point of my story is that no one was happy in her original home, not her owners, and not Maggie. Once she found a home without children and with people able to deal with her issues, she thrived. I like to think her previous owners found just the right dog for them too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Dogs are really not like children, you can re-home dogs, you just wish you could your children, especially the teenagers.


ound:ound:ound:

Too true!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> ...Dogs are really not like children, you can re-home dogs, you just wish you could your children, especially the teenagers.


That is so not fair Lucile, Husbands should be added to your list as well! Oh...wait... you can divorce those...


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your honest imput. It is appreciated. I am not giving up on my girl but was really feeling desparate last night. To answer and ask questions from your replies: I live in Redmond Wa. I was told of a homopath vet. I am willing to try. Wonder what he may do? How did he help your dog? Yes, we have had tons of training. Non stop for a year. She loves it and does really well in class. May need a behavioralist for help.I realize I need to address the fear not the barking. I will work on the socializing more.Tears again, I just wish I could handle it better. I wish I was a better Mom to her. The barking is like fingernails on a chaulkboard. I snap and then feel so bad. She is such a sweet tender girl. She snuggles and hugs and then pushes me away. Maybe it is the teenager in her. Anyway she went to camp this morning. They were wonderful to her and with in no time she was walking away with them, kinda scared but excited too.Hope her day is great! It would help so much. Thanks all. Much appreciated.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think it is just that havs need lots of attention. Henry will start in with his squeak toys if I am on the phone too long. When he was a pup he would howl.
They are more on the needy side of dog emotions. Anyone agree/disagree.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ruthi said:


> Hmm, I dont know if I agree with the statement that reputable breeders will not ship their dogs. I think some do and will. It depends on the situation, and the method, of course.


It depends on HOW and WHEN they are shipped. They should never be "cargo" and the BREEDER and owner need to be educated and KNOW when those BIG fear periods occur and stay away from those times.
Pup should only be flown IN the cabin WITH a person. in my opinion at least.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Let us know how camp went today. She might just be bored and camp may be just the thing to keep her busy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

late to the scene on this one. All I can say is that's it's time for a good trainer. http://www.k9partnership.com/ She's a member with our IAABC as well as Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers
Association of Pet Dog Trainers
Association of Animal Behavior Professionals
Animal Behavior Management Alliance
International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants
Behavior Education Network
You're lucky to have someone this qualified near you.


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks once again. Camp went well. She was shy and stayed in the corner for a bit. By the end of the day she was being picked up and held. She was tired when she got home and had little barking. Thanks for the tip on the trainer. I will give her a call. One more thing. I did check out the breeder. I even called referenced and spoke to dog owners to make sure she was not a puppy mill. Again, it seems she cared for her dogs well but was overprotective therefor her dogs were not socialized so were fearful of people.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Does she get plenty of exercise?A tired dog is a calmer dog.At least an hour a day,plus all the other things you are doing.Good luck with her.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> late to the scene on this one. All I can say is that's it's time for a good trainer. http://www.k9partnership.com/ She's a member with our IAABC as well as Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers
> Association of Pet Dog Trainers
> Association of Animal Behavior Professionals
> Animal Behavior Management Alliance
> ...


I tried to sign up for a class but I think they are no longer in this area. I need a class for my 7 mo old (terrible 2s). Do you have any other recommendations? Linda


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sashamom said:


> I tried to sign up for a class but I think they are no longer in this area. I need a class for my 7 mo old (terrible 2s). Do you have any other recommendations? Linda


 Linda, are you close to this one. Email me your zip code privately.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I so hope this works out for you. Your commitment to her is obvious. Do let us know how she does. I hope her interaction with the other dogs and people helps pull her our of her shell.

As for shipping dogs being a marker for an irresponsible breeder. Not so. That is an opinion, but not necessarily accurate.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Tracy Woo said:


> I am the lady from almost a year ago that got a 5 1/5 month old pup shipped to seattle from vegas. She was a fearful dog and screamed and barked from night one. I was so upset because my previous havanese did not bark and this breeder assured me that the new pup was not a barker. I almost returned her but the breeder was too difficult, I figured I could make it work. Long story short, at the time I got great advice from you all and we have limped through. But...i am so depressed. This dog is still so difficult. She barks and cries and complains all day long! I work mostly from home and I can not get any work done. I am to the point where I really don't even like her. I have tried everything. We do tricks, and ball and run and loves and games and toys and treats to chew. I even got a vibrating bark collar. (Not shock collar). I found out the pup was not socialized so she fears everyone and every little noise sets her off. I don't know what to do. She is soooooooo loving and darling to me. But my life is a wreck. I have to leave the house just to get away from her. Please.....any ideas. PS tomorrow I take her to daycare for the first time because I have workers at my house tomorrow and she will go crazy. But......I have concerns about the day care because she has bitten b4 as well. Help!


Tracy: I posted a new thread about a Havanese get together on Sat in West Seattle. It is at a dog park with an area for small dogs and was set up by a havanese owner. If it is not pouring rain I am thinking of going. It might be a good thing for your little one. Also, it would be a chance to meet some owners in person and maybe create a support group. Let me know if you can make it and I will try harder to be there. Linda


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

Bonita and I would love to meet you and Sasha. I will check it out and try to find out where it is at. I may have to work Saturday so I can not say for sure untill I hear from my client. Great idea. I hope it works out! Saturday should be sunny!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Tracy, I live in Redmond also. Maybe we could meet up one day?
Sorry you are having a hard time with our puppy.
Paula


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

That would be great! Bonita loves other dogs. I could send you my email. I don't remember how to send privately on this site. Maybe Linda and Sasha can get in on the fun as well.


----------

